# Needs dedicated Data recovery service address/company of India



## mayurgogoi (Feb 13, 2012)

Sir/Madam--I have a seagate GO 320GB external Hard dIsk--When I connected with my PC then it shows this message--THE DISK IN DRIVE I IS NOT FORMATTED--WILL YOU WANT TO FORMAT IT?YES/NO--So pl help me--

When I contacted seagate service they told me that they have no service for data recovery ,but they can replace the hard disk if required.I then searched and get this address:
Stellar Information Systems Ltd.
D18, Sector-33, Infocity Phase II
Gurgaon-122001

Should I send it to this company?I do not know the back ground of this company--Pl help me for data recovery.I am a photographer and I have valuable pictures inside the GOFLEX drive.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

do a error check by right clicking properties>tools>error check. this may solve the problem. moreover remember data recovery cost a lot. and depending on size it may range in lakh.

yes Stellar is a trusted company. first contact them using email or call them. you may do one thing. format the drive then use some data recovery tool like recuva to recover most of the data. or you may use Steller Disk Recovery Software. you'll recover most of the data if not all and won't cost a penny.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 16, 2012)

500 GB HDD Cost - 2500 Rs Max
Recovery from that HDD by Stellar - 15000 Rs+

think about it


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

PraKs said:


> 500 GB HDD *used to* Cost - 2500 Rs Max



corrected.



PraKs said:


> Recovery from that HDD by Stellar - 15000 Rs+



its not always about the drive. it may contain some important data that needs to be recovered.

and if she is a professional photographer then 15k is a small amount for recovering the photos.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 20, 2012)

Had to recover from 1 TB HDD, Steller asked 16000 Rs for recovery even though data was only 500 GB.

Would stay away from it


----------



## mayurgogoi (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you all--pl give me other agencies address/contacts other than Stellar


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 21, 2012)

If your drive is still alive then there is no need to approach data recovery companies. Connect it to some other system and recover your data using good recovery software. Other than that there is no good company right now than stellar for this job, but price is an issue for home users as they have same price for both corporates as well as for the home users(checkout tariffs). Even if you are planing to approach someone else other than stellar, don't expect ground breaking difference in the price.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

You can also approach AccelICIM/AccelFrontline, the service center for seagate, they do data recovery business, where are you located?
Accel Frontline


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> You can also approach AccelICIM/AccelFrontline, the service center for seagate, they do data recovery business
> Accel Frontline



still it may require the drive to be sent as Accel Service guys mayn't do at the local centers.



tkin said:


> where are you located?



i guess same city as mine


----------



## Djadem (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello mayurgogoi,

I have known to a data recovery service provider in Chandigarh.
Kayz Data Recovery Solution
SCO No. 126-127,2nd Floor, Sector 34 A
Chandigarh -160022(INDIA)
01724003589


----------

